# Looking for a decent Espresso machine and Grinder



## Exeon (Oct 14, 2018)

So basically I've used dolce gusto pads for years till I felt like upgrading.

Last year I bought a second hand Sage/breville barista express and loved it, sadly it broke down, and because replacement parts are hard to get (plus shipping and import tax is killing me) I've decided to replace it with something else.

I bought a Saeco Picobaristo deluxe, being my first fully automatic coffee maker during a sale and....I regret it, the coffee even at max temperature with pre-heated cups is lukewarm at best.

So since I'm within my return period (and luckily bought it from amazon) I'll be returning it, and getting something else.

I'm already set on my seperate milk frothner, however I have much doubts for the actual machine and grinder.

I'll be purchasing from amazon.de/Fr or uk (current pound to euro conversion is 1.2€ = 1pound)

My budget sits around 300€ so I'm looking at entry level I know this, I could potentially raise my budget if a good argument is given though.

Currently I've looked into the DeLonghi EC 685.M, a small 15 bar espresso machine going as low as 140€, however I feel that this machine is a tad small (seeing as i come from the barista express) alternatively the De'Longhi ECP35.31 seems "Aestetically" speaking more like what I'm looking for, but i can't seem to find actual difference between machines easily

I have heard Gaggia makes great machines as well, but I'm very unfamiliar with the brand/models that are considerd good.

As far as grinders go initially I was going for a budget burr grinder, but I've read on many sites that the grinder is very important and often cheap ones will ruin the beans in comparison to better grinders, sure I'd love to have a grinder with a portafilter, but I don't have an unlimited budget either.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you can stretch your budget a little a used machine closer to prosumer standard would be much better....or a old prosumer fixer upper.


----------



## Exeon (Oct 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> If you can stretch your budget a little a used machine closer to prosumer standard would be much better....or a old prosumer fixer upper.


 Any particular models that you have in mind? I'm not that keen on buying another used product, wouldn't mind a second hand grinder, but with the barista express breaking down after a year(and yes got it at less then half of the original price) it was still very dissapointing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Exeon said:


> Any particular models that you have in mind? I'm not that keen on buying another used product, wouldn't mind a second hand grinder, but with the barista express breaking down after a year(and yes got it at less then half of the original price) it was still very dissapointing.


 Used prosumer kit is much more robust and easily fixable.

There have been a few machines pop up, nothing much at the moment (well i don't think so) but have patience for 2 or 3 weeks and I'm sure something will come up.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It's super easy to buy junk grinders. Something I know to my own cost. My advice is to buy the best grinder you can, as good used espresso machines are reasonably easy to find at a low cost.

I'm refurbishing an old Gaggia Baby (which is/was a Classic with plastic clothing in effect) and all in it has cost me around £100. The grinder is the most vital part. If your grinder is junk, it doesn't matter how amazing your machine is, it won't make anything good.

A £250 machine with a £50 grinder will make horrible coffee, a used £100 machine with a £200 grinder will be FAR more capable.

I am currently drinking a coffee from my Delonghi EC680, it's good enough, but it'll never make something top notch.


----------

